# copyright of "all seeing eye"



## stevee (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, i've been searching and searching, and was wondering if anyone knew if i could use the "all seeing eye" as a logo representing or having to do with my clothing company. i read something about images from us currency being public domain, but i find that hard to believe. the image of the all seeing eye is pretty much taken from the dollar and will be printed and sold on shirts.

i decided to call my company "delta visions clothing", but i know there is a "delta apparel" and was wondering if this could be a problem. there is also a "delta clothing co".. but couldn't find a trademark for it.

help!!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

The best thing you could do is go here:

U.S. Treasury - Privacy & Legal 


Read the last few paragraphs and see if there is anyone you can contact about using the seal. Also check here: 

U.S. Copyright Office


Thomas Beer 
Fractured Clothing


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just use it. It is public domain.

http://karenswhimsy.com/public-domain-images/masonic-symbols/masonic-symbols-6.jpg
http://templar.osmthu.org.uk/all%20seeing%20eye.jpg
http://templar.osmthu.org.uk/all seeing eye.jpg
http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False Religions/Mormons/thesaltlaketemple_p156.jpg
"all seeing eye" - Google Image Search


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

cant say about the money but the name thing seems like it could become a headache for you if you tried to trademark the name especially since all those names are in the apparel industry.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, I really have to question why I have seen several posts on this site now for somebody looking for images from money. It seems a little shady if you ask me.

Scan one in and work with that. If you have a good tracing program, it shouldn't be hard to recreate.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

Us treasury, free masons?


----------

